# A small box for Charcoal



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

A small box for Charcoal

I use Hibachi.
It is a some kind of heater.
We use charcoal as a solid fuel in it.
So... I make a Sumi-Ire(A box for Charcoal).
A size of box is 230(W) * 350(D) * 150(H) mm.

A big mistake is glue.
I use Titebond 3.
I hope it will be more dark colour, but it will not be.
I know... use-glue too much is a bad way..


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Excellent attention to detail, Benny! The pins in the handle, the taper where the handle meets the box... dovetails.. I really like dovetails! Very nice!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nce and brings back memories of those nights I slept on Mt. Fugi.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice work Benny san. Your dove tails look great. There is nothing wrong with your Sumi-Ire.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Not only is it good to see you posting another project Benny, but this one shows what amazing progress you have made since becoming a member of the forum, progress in both woodworking and English.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice work. looks great.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I am assuming you cut the dovetails by hand. Very nice.
What wood did you use? I like the grain of it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's beautiful Benny!


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

Well done! thanks for sharing with photos....


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you.

Jim san, John san, Dave san, Harry san, Rick san
Thank you for your encouragements.

I got used to operating router... I assume
And I asked expert to make adjustments of straightness and squareness of polyethylene fence.
Those may be possible for me to make box better than the starting time.
As a matter of course, members' advices, info of posts and encouragements are great help for me.

-------
The pins in the handle : I want to make it with(?) square rod. But it is difficult for me, and I have not 5mm wide chisel.

memories : I am glad if poor heater is not your memories on Fuzi-san(Mt.Fuzi).


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, very well done.


----------



## Benny LaBaw (Jan 4, 2007)

Thank you.

Mike san, Deb san, Paul san, Jerry san,
Thank you for your encouragements.

-----------------
cut by hand : I wish I could. 
wood : It is a pine. I select 2 straight grain boards for box at Home-Centre.
picture : I really thank a person who make jpg, gif and other graphic soft. Picture help person who is not good at English. So I am glad if you could post info with picture as possible as you can.


----------

